# Aurora Master LED lights



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Not sure if anyone has see these before but I picked up a couple of the lights called Aurora Master for a couple bucks each at a garage sale. I see a myriad of them on amazon starting at about $15. They have a rotating LED's that create an eerie effect. The blue makes it look like you are underwater.The only downside to these is that it looks like it automatically shuts off after 1 hour.

I have no idea what I am doing with them yet for the haunt, so I am looking for ideas. I will also pull one apart and look at how to disable the 1 hour shut off.

Here is a youtube video of what they can do.


----------

